# Going to do WESTWATER! Oarman/oarwoman needed to do westwater.



## wabisabimike (Apr 28, 2010)

A few of us youngsters need some help. A guide promised some things and didn't follow through. There is a possiblity that my nearly and over 50 year old awesome aunts are comming along with a fifty something year old computer science professor. We can supply the equipment mostly unless you would prefer to oar your own raft. I'm 26, the other two guys are 20 and my girlfriend is going to be 22 by the time the trip starts. We're pretty well behaved unlike the other jerks of our generation, but we like to drink a little sometimes lol. Anyway my name is mike and I would like to here from you as soon as possible. The trip is set for the 31st of July and we plan to make it an overnighter. 970 901 7859


----------



## BLM_Moab (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Mike - Just a reminder that there should not be any 'guiding' on true private trips. Please be careful to ensure that you and your trip participants adhere to the private stipulations for any Westwater trips. Safety is always a concern in Westwater and I hope that you are able to find a friend that has first hand familiarization with the canyon and is willing to assist you on your upcoming trip.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

do you have a permit? if so, when and how many open spots on it?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

It would help to get someone committed if you posted pics of your aunts and girlfriend


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

If you can't find anyone to go with you, just camp before the rapids (Little Hole, Little D, etc). Then wait up for another group to pass by in the morning and ask if you can follow them and their lines. That's how I learned Westwater


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

kazak4x4 said:


> It would help to get someone committed if you posted pics of your aunts and girlfriend


Alex, I thought it, but I didn't post it. 

DanCan


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

DanCan said:


> Alex, I thought it, but I didn't post it.
> 
> DanCan


LOL I'll be the thread asshole on this one, take the bullet for the buzzers!


----------



## brmidjones (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe you should try the upper C.


----------



## beasley_37 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds fun man


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Here's a pic of Stoners aunt preparing breakfast


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

Mmmmmm...great breakfast! Sign me and my rig up.


up


whip said:


> Here's a pic of Stoners aunt preparing breakfast


----------



## wabisabimike (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol yeah. My aunt's are pretty awesome I wonder what her new tattoo is of?


----------



## wabisabimike (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions dude. Whip ended up running support for us. He might be quirky but he was really nice to us ignoramuses


----------

